# Zia Queen Bees



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I run only a few hives, but I ordered one of Zia's Super Yooper queens last year. I really liked the queen. The bees were VERY gentle and built up very well. My hive was started VERY late for this area (3 July) from a split that I queened with the Zia queen. They built up and almost filled two deep boxes with honey in prep for winter (maybe 1-2 frames short/box). I thought that was pretty good for what was essentially only half a summer.

Unfortunately, they didn't make it through the winter. They did make it to February though (ugh!). I am convinced that I killed them by not ventilating the hive sufficiently. When I found them, they were a soggy mess on the bottom board. 

I was sufficiently impressed, that I have ordered three more queens from Melanie to requeen my Italian packages with this July. 

Mike


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

What is a "Zia" queen??????/


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Here, SD.


MM


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Loved their queens, loved their service*

great communicators -- highly recommended!


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

*Queens*

danno1800 and NDnewbeek - Did you guys get the Rocky Mountain Reinas (from The Southwest Survivor Queenbee Project) or Great Lakes Sooper Yooper Queenbees? 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Great question, Greg*

I got two of both -- still evaluating the difference. -Danno



bhfury said:


> danno1800 and NDnewbeek - Did you guys get the Rocky Mountain Reinas (from The Southwest Survivor Queenbee Project) or Great Lakes Sooper Yooper Queenbees?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Danno -

Thanks for the reply....Keep us up to date on how they respond. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Greg,
Sorry for not getting back faster - I was out of town for work. I got the Sooper Yooper queen. I was very happy. I have three more coming next week.

Mike


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I have gotten a couple queens from them - they are nice queens (and people). I like having a local queen producer to use. The queens I got were Carniolan mutts ("Rocky Mountain Reina"). Apparently, they raise some that are a more Italian lineage and some that are more Carniolan.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Ardilla,

What color of bees are the Rocky Mountain Reinas? Are they black/dark like the Carnies or lighter like a Italian?

Thanks,
Greg


----------

